# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Hi de Hi

## pyrocanthus

I am really enjoying watching  this series on BBC 2 favourite characters were Gladys and Peggy.   :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am really enjoying watching  this series on BBC 2 favourite characters were Gladys and Peggy.


I used to love watching it with my family as a kid.  I remember us being in stitches.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Splashy

I always loved the camp bloke dancer and his other half, then there was the booze addled horse handler.

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

That will be Barry and Yvonne Stuart Hargreaves and  Fred  who had lost his jockey licence

----------


## Perdita

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-63927507

RIP Ruth, loved you in Hi De Hi ..

----------

lizann (11-12-2022), parkerman (11-12-2022), Ruffed_lemur (12-12-2022), tammyy2j (11-12-2022)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ruth Madoc, who starred in the BBC sitcom Hi-de-Hi!, has died aged 79, her agent says.

Her agent said she died in hospital on Friday afternoon after surgery for a fall she had earlier in the week.

Phil Belfield of talent agency Belfield & Ward Ltd described her as a "unique talent loved by many".

He paid tribute to her "iconic" TV performance as Gladys Pugh in the 1980s comedy Hi-de-Hi!, about a holiday camp in the late 50s.

"It is with much sadness that we have to announce the death of our dear and much loved client Ruth Madoc," he said in a statement.

Describing her as a "real legend of the British entertainment scene", Mr Belfield said she was "gone far too soon".

Her fall forced her to withdraw from performing in the pantomime Aladdin at the Princess Theatre in Torquay, Devon.

Rest In Peace Ruth

----------

lizann (12-12-2022), Siobhan (12-12-2022)

----------


## Siobhan

Ah no. I loved this show growing up. Rip Ruth

----------


## lizann

RiP Ruth

----------

